# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  конвертация

## sveto4ek_u2

Не получается перевести "Бухгалтерию" с 8.1 на 8.2.  
Проблема возникает при конвертации информационной базы, система выдает сообщение "ошибка при выполнении файловой операции C:\users\username\appdata\Local\Temp\v8_f5f2_d.tmp  " (соответственно имя временного файла постоянно меняется) по причине "неверный формат хранилища данных"

Помогите советом, пожалуйста!

----------


## timurhv

Воспользуйтесь внешними правилами переноса данных в формате XML (идут в справочнике "Конвертация данных из баз предыдущих версий", или на сайте ИТС). Инструкция по переходу тоже на ИТС есть в общем доступе.

----------

sveto4ek_u2 (07.12.2011)

----------


## sveto4ek_u2

timurhv, там правила только БП для ред. 1.6, а мне нужно для ред. 2.0

----------


## timurhv

Лучше пошагово описать как делаете конвертацию, версии платформ, версия конфигурации.
Предварительно необходимо запустить утилиты проверки на ошибки в конфигураторе и внешний файл "chdbfl.exe".

С переходом редакции 2.0 (8.1 платформа) на 2.0 (8.2) никогда не сталкивался, но как мне видится:
1. Обновить до последнего (вроде апрельский для 8.1, ред. 2.0) релиза и создать резервную копию на платформе 8.1, проверить на ошибки.
2. Установить платформу 8.2.
3. Добавить конфигурацию 2.0 (8.1) в список конфигураций на 8.2.
4. Запустить в режиме конфигуратора, произвести конвертацию.
5. Запустить в пользовательском режиме.
6. Загрузить cf - файл этого же самого номера релиза но для 8.2.
7. Пошагово обновить до актуального релиза.

----------


## base_1c

Попробуй сделать на другом компьютере и обязательно с правами админа.
Иногда помогает!

----------


## sveto4ek_u2

> Попробуй сделать на другом компьютере и обязательно с правами админа.
> Иногда помогает!


Мне помогла техподдержка из 1С.

----------

